# Temporary subfloor for a wedding tent ?



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

For speed I'd consider using scrails so you can use a nailgun to lay them down and a drill to back them out.


----------



## Tri-County (Jun 28, 2013)

What about using rental staging/flooring for the majority and just custom building the non-standard area? 

But If that wasn't an option I would use 2x4's and t-n-g osb if its only for a night and will be covered. If you end up off of the ground a bit you could always use another 2x4 as a strong back to stiffen up anything off the ground.


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

Got it done. 2by4by10, 24" on center, 5/8"cdx plywood.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Call the Party rental place, most of them do these sort of set-ups, add 1-2k on top of it and they will handle everything, set up and removal, not to mention they're insured.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Looks good and at least you had shade! Now on to the help, wtf are you the only one wearing a tool belt?


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Yep, did almost the same thing. I had 2x6 16 oc with 1/2" advantech. Shim it here and there and it's beautiful. Plus now I have some lumber for an addition to my shop :clap:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

This was mine.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

BTW...helluva tent canopy :thumbup:


----------



## EmmCeeDee (May 23, 2010)

Did the plywood get painted?

Nice canopy too. Who did that?


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

Whole thing to be covered in white carpet. I erected the tent with/for my buddy who owns a luxury tent business.


----------



## OnSiteCompanies (Jan 6, 2014)

*Tent Heating or Air Conditioning*

Is this tent going to have any heating or have set up to the tent? This could affect the way that you would want to set it up. Make sure that it won't be damaged by any equipment the client may request


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

OnSiteCompanies said:


> Is this tent going to have any heating or have set up to the tent? This could affect the way that you would want to set it up. Make sure that it won't be damaged by any equipment the client may request


You're 4 months too late


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

They're probably already divorced, the main cause being the stress from spending all that money on the wedding.


----------

